# New Traveler need advice



## hipfilms (May 15, 2006)

I am disabled, and i am planning to buy a RV, as its to expensive to live in an apartment anymore. I would like to travel some. i need to know a few things before i buy. I will probably buy a used older one around 8000$ my question are.

1- how reliable are they when there 10-15 y/o ? as i could not afford major repairs.

2- how much generaly does insurance run a yr?

3- how many miles per gallon is the average?

4- when you travel does the local police give you a hard time if you dont stay in an rv park ? example you pull into an supermarket and park for the night or on the street's.

5- what about breakdown service like AAA , what is best for Rv's ?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## JimE (May 15, 2006)

New Traveler need advice

I would highly suggest buying a third part warranty.  Plans like Good Sams wont touch anything over 10 yrs old, so I went with one called American Guardian.  It cost 1600 for a 4 year policy, and they have already shelled out about 10k for repairs on the 93 model I purchased two years ago.  Insurance is pretty cheap, adding mine to my policy only cost 340.00 a year for full coverage.  Good Sams has a great plan for 99.00 a year for any break downs, I have used them several times when I had flat tires.  As far as mileage goes, I average between 8 and 10 depending on whether or not I am running the generator, but when I am towing my car, I get about 6.  I stop at Wal Marts and Sams sometimes and I have never been harrassed, but I am wary about what neighborhoods I will do that in.


----------



## JimE (May 15, 2006)

New Traveler need advice

I would highly suggest buying a third part warranty.  Plans like Good Sams wont touch anything over 10 yrs old, so I went with one called American Guardian.  It cost 1600 for a 4 year policy, and they have already shelled out about 10k for repairs on the 93 model I purchased two years ago.  Insurance is pretty cheap, adding mine to my policy only cost 340.00 a year for full coverage.  Good Sams has a great plan for 99.00 a year for any break downs, I have used them several times when I had flat tires.  As far as mileage goes, I average between 8 and 10 depending on whether or not I am running the generator, but when I am towing my car, I get about 6.  I stop at Wal Marts and Sams sometimes and I have never been harrassed, but I am wary about what neighborhoods I will do that in.


----------



## hertig (May 15, 2006)

New Traveler need advice

1- The older a unit is, the more likely to have problems.  Much more likely than the equivalent car, as there are lots more systems.  Gas engines seem to wear out quickly (a lot of the ones I was looking at with 50K or more miles had 'rebuilt' engines).  Diesel engines last a lot longer with proper maintenance.  Everything else can wear out or break or be damaged, largely at random but also based on how it was used and maintained.  And the cost to repair something will usually be higher than fixing the same thing in a car or house, because not everyone can work on them and the parts tend to be more expensive.

If you can get an extended warranty for it, fine, but be careful, as many of them aren't worth the paper they are printed on.  Try for an 'exclusionary' policy (everything is covered EXCEPT for what is listed) rather than an 'inclusionary' policy (ONLY what is listed is covered).  Also, make sure you follow their requirements for maintenance and using the policy to the letter, or they will usually refuse to pay.

2- Insurance depends on the unit and the drivers and the coverages you select.  For liability only, probably less than insuring an automobile.  If you have a good agent for your car, see what they can do for the RV.  But get quotes from some RV insurance specialists too.  The insurance company I have been with for 20 years, no claims, all autos and home, wanted twice what I ended up paying for a better policy from Good Sam's (GMAC).   

3- Depends on the weight, type of fuel, engine, speed and driving style.  In most cases, it should be 4 to 10 MPG for large motorhomes, and 8 to 20 MPG for class B (van) campers (but you probably would not be happy living in one of these for any length of time).  You ought to be able to get a 20% improvement in gas mileage if you go 55MPH rather than 75MPH.

4- Usually if you stay in a supermarket or on the street, you are subject to harassment from the local officials and private parties.  WalMarts (and some other chains) can be a good choice except where prohibited by local ordinance (there will be signs prohibiting it).  Rest stops are a possibility in many states, just be aware that criminals sometimes 'hunt' there.  Truck stops and travel plazas are often a good choice if you can coexist well with the truckers who use them.  Wherever you intend to stay, check with the owner/manager beforehand.  Buy something from them, and leave it in better shape than you found it.

Also, check out Passport America, which provides 1/2 price camping at member parks.  Generally I go between Arizona and Illinois, and usually I can find a PA site near where I want to be, and probably average $12 - $14 a night. Alternatively, a lot of parks have significant discounts for 'long term' stays.

5- I don't like AAA.  In order to cover a RV, you have to buy their extended support and then buy the RV rider.  Well over $100/year, and still subject to towing limits I think.  Good Sam and a few others have a better plan, for under $100/year (you can usally get it at a discount).


----------



## hipfilms (May 17, 2006)

New Traveler need advice

thank you for all the info, one other question what has better milage Gas or Diesel?


----------



## TheWetFish (May 17, 2006)

New Traveler need advice

quote:_Originally posted by hipfilms_

I am disabled, and i am planning to buy a RV, as its to expensive to live in an apartment anymore. I would like to travel some. i need to know a few things before i buy. I will probably buy a used older one around 8000$ my question are.

1- how reliable are they when there 10-15 y/o ? as i could not afford major repairs.

2- how much generaly does insurance run a yr?

3- how many miles per gallon is the average?

4- when you travel does the local police give you a hard time if you dont stay in an rv park ? example you pull into an supermarket and park for the night or on the street's.

5- what about breakdown service like AAA , what is best for Rv's ?

Thanks in advance for the info.


Regardless of the manufactured year, I believe as long as you do your homework on what you are buying, that will give you the best bet on how reliable something may be. Personally I love the older ones. I like them because I enjoy working on things myself and with all the new ones having coputer controlled engines, it makes it a bit tough for me to do. While some have posted that older ones usually involve more repairs, I would like to state that it is not always the case. My 1970 Shasta (35 years old) that I bought about 4 months ago, only had to have one repair done, the radiator, and I knew it had to be fixed when I bought it. I put over 2,500 miles on it since I bought it and it is great. Another plus is I went with just liability insurance ($50 every 3 months) and a newer one for my age group would have costed me alot more $$$$ to insure. I still get 9-10 MPG depending on wind conditions, and yes that is with a trailer filled with my flea market tables, canopies, and products. 

Somebody mentioned overall mileage and that some do not last over 50k. Just a note that mine is original (not rebuilt) and it at 98k right now and the compression is still great as with other components. Might have helped that I bought mine from a guy who traveled with his show car so I am sure he made sure the RV was maintained close to how well the show car was also. 

Not saying that all old RVs are good, just saying dont keep a closed mind on them. Some are in better shape than ones that are 10-15 years old.

1970 Shasta - $500
insurance every 3 months - $50
radiator repair bill - $100
money saved over buying a newer one - Priceless
The people admiring such a nice vintage RV - Absolutely PRICELESS
 

Matt


----------

